# [SOLVED] GeForce 9800 GTX Problem



## Lentor (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,
I have a problem with my 9800 GTX. The system I am using it in is brand new.
After installing the driver (175.16) the system freezes while rebooting. To be precise it freezes in the windows loading screen. I've tried 3 other drivers for the 9 series(174.74, 175.19, 177.41) all with the same result.
When it freezes I have to reset the pc and run it with "last known settings that worked" that disables the drivers and runs it with windows standard

My system:
MB: Gigabyte S-Series EP45-DS3
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
2x2gb RAM
OS: XP 64bit(service pack 2)
GeForce 9800 GTX

hope some can help me
Lentor


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

What power supply wattage and brand..


----------



## Lentor (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

be quiet straight power quad rail 650W


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

the supply has good reviews the 4 12v rails of 18amps have a total of 48amps available for use which should be plenty
are you removing the old drivers before installing the new
in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## Lentor (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

I uninstall the old drivers, before installing new ones.
I can't uninstall the card, because it's not shown in the device manager, there is only a standard VGA graphic adapter. The card is only shown right after the installation of the drivers, before the reboot necessary to initialise the drivers completely. After the crash the card is gone again in the device manager(and replaced by the VGA adapter). 

Vcore: 1.092V
DDR18V: 1.88V
+3.3V: 3.264V
+12V: 12.175V
System Temperature: 52°C
CPU Temperature: 48°C

That's all the data I get from the BIOS

The problem is still there.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

your cpu temp needs bringing down by about 15c
do you have good airflow from front to rear as the sysytem temp is also high
when you install the drivers and reboot into safe mode instead of normal mode is the card listed in the device manager


----------



## TechoX (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*



Lentor said:


> Hi,
> I have a problem with my 9800 GTX. The system I am using it in is brand new.
> After installing the driver (175.16) the system freezes while rebooting. To be precise it freezes in the windows loading screen. I've tried 3 other drivers for the 9 series(174.74, 175.19, 177.41) all with the same result.
> When it freezes I have to reset the pc and run it with "last known settings that worked" that disables the drivers and runs it with windows standard
> ...



I have exactly the same motherboard, same graphics card, XP 32bit and EXACTLY THE SAME PROBLEM. :upset:
Actually installation of graphics driver freezes, than can't boot. Only Last Known good settings.." works.

New installation, no antivirus software installed yet, only drivers supplied with motherboard. No overheating either, everything perfectly cool ... 

Any ideas ??


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

You could start your own thread!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

A bios update was released recently for that motherboard to fix VGA compatiability issues. I suggest you update your bios here: http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2843

Please ensure this is the correct bios for your machine (including revision number) and that you have adequete backup of your important files as, although a lot safer than in the past, flashing a bios has some risk associated.


----------



## TechoX (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

Thanks! Bios update was all it needed... ray:

Was suspecting PSU (LC6550 - 16A on 12V...), but now is working fine, 3Dmark06 scored 13300, so seems ok.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

It's good to have the bigfella back!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

That's great TechoX, glad it is working. THanks for the nice message Houndog.

Lentor, it may be worth trying the bios update as well.


----------



## Brian90 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: GeForce 9800 GTX Problem*

yeah . . .


----------

